# rosedale doodles



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi 
we have Ollie who is 2 and adorable and we are thinking of getting a poo number 2 , people say 2 are just as easy and better to bring up ????? never had 2 before ;/ has anybody any advice and has anybody heard of Rosedale doodles please any info would be appreciated 

Thankyou lynda


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I think 2 dogs are better Hatties housemate due end of June! Dogs are pack animals and athough they bond very well with us humans I think they should have company of their own kind. Down sides are double insurance , eight paws to wipe, less room on the sofa! need I go on. Upsides you don't feel quite so guilty if you go out as they have some company, if anything happens to you and they need to go elsewhere again they have each other. Before Hattie I had two terriers who were litter mates they were never really close but also they were not clingy. Hope Minton will be Hatties best friend we will see very soon!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought home poo number two this weekend...I think we all share the same concerns when considering a second. I think Sue has summed things up pretty well but so far I definitely thinks the pros outweigh the cons... xx


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Archie is from Rosedale doodles and our friend's cockapoo is also from there. They were very helpful bunch of people and answered all our questions (first time dog owners). All stud dogs are optigen eye tested which is obviously a must! Each puppy goes home with a blanket smelling of mum and around 3 days food (beta puppy), they also sell crates which were cheaper than the ones at the pet store! When we went there was 3 litters, Archie being the last of his, to choose from, most were apricot/cream however there were some little black puppies. Bottom line is I would recommend them  Although you can always book an appointment and not take your checkbook first time round


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

2 poo's are better than 1 !
It means you can have double cuddles as well, obviously cost goes up, more food, insurance, etc etc but they do enjoy each other's company, some poo owners are now on 3 !!
That's my plan for the future !!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Well what can i say i have 9 dogs( 5 cockapoos) but 2 are company for each other and there really is little difference when it comes to walking,feeding etc,i would definately go for it.My friend has a rosedale cockapoo and one of the dogs i look after also have a rosedale cockapoo,both are chocolate and are gorgeous with great natures xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

francesjl said:


> 2 poo's are better than 1 !
> It means you can have double cuddles as well, obviously cost goes up, more food, insurance, etc etc but they do enjoy each other's company, some poo owners are now on 3 !!
> That's my plan for the future !!


Me too!! 3 boys and 3 cockapoos! x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Arthur is from Rosedales, there was a thread a couple of months back i hope this is the link, (ive never done this before??) 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7121

there are a couple of pictures of him on there as well as others who have rosedale dogs. 

I would recommend them - happy hunting


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

If we were considering a second 'Poo I would definately look into Rosedale  I've heard good things!


----------



## AlanAberdeen (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a girl thats almost 3 and shes from Rosedales,i found there premises very clean and the staff very helpfull and most important my girl has a great nature, i would recommend them.x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi my neighbour has just got a gorgeous apricot boy from them, who is a lovely little dot, they've had him a couple of weeks, no trouble great in the crate and slept well, looking forward to going out and about x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Me too!! 3 boys and 3 cockapoos! x


Glad it is not just me! Haven't got Minton home yet and already thinking of poo 3! Is there a cut off point! I will definatley have to move need a utiliy room and bigger kitchen (with Aga!) always wanted a country kitchen hope to get it before I move to my retirement village! Let's have a 3 Poo club for the eternally obcessed!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pollypiglet said:


> Glad it is not just me! Haven't got Minton home yet and already thinking of poo 3! Is there a cut off point! I will definatley have to move need a utiliy room and bigger kitchen (with Aga!) always wanted a country kitchen hope to get it before I move to my retirement village! Let's have a 3 Poo club for the eternally obcessed!


Sounds heavenly ... like you if only i had a bigger garden, would nt it be great.. we could have one of every colour x x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Sounds heavenly ... like you if only i had a bigger garden, would nt it be great.. we could have one of every colour x x


May be the Yorkshire influence Mum brought up in Hull I did a ten week course at Pannel Ash in Harrogate the yorkshire dales are very similar to Devon. Maybe set up a self help base in either area? Deffinatley think we may need help! Could be Poos Annonymous we could all sit round and discuss our addiction then go out and get another poo!! HELP THERE IS NO END!!


----------



## jkeyzer (May 31, 2012)

*Rosedale*

Rose dale doodles are great! They have a very clean environment and are very professional! I would recommend them highly, my 5 month old cockapoo is from there.

Jenny


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> May be the Yorkshire influence Mum brought up in Hull I did a ten week course at Pannel Ash in Harrogate the yorkshire dales are very similar to Devon. Maybe set up a self help base in either area? Deffinatley think we may need help! Could be Poos Annonymous we could all sit round and discuss our addiction then go out and get another poo!! HELP THERE IS NO END!!


You are funny Sue! Have to say though this is the only thing in my life so far that has been so addictive! Maybe we are both thinking of poo no.3 because we are puppy broody at the mo! Once I get poo no.2 I want to offer dog walking, etc and am just about to regularly take a friend's spaniel out for free, to get experience. Maybe that will take the edge of wanting more poos! x


----------

